# Dream Chaser: Horse Training Blog



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo, congratulations!! I understand exactly how you feel as I am about to make the transition to horse trainer as well. I enjoyed reading the blog and have added it to my favorites so that I can keep track of it there along with on here.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks. Do you have a blog too? I would love to read it if you do.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, just the updates that I will probably post on here. I may start a journal, I don't know.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

New update to my blog: "Dream Chaser"

"Hurry Up and Wait"

Life seems like a big yummy bowl of uncertainty right now. A sweet and sour mixture of excitement and dread. Right now I have some really exciting equine opportunities opening up for me, but at the same time I am facing yet another surgery on my right arm.... [more]


----------

